# Looking for a upgraded gearbox for r33 gtr



## Woojen (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello im looking for a upgraded gearbox for my R33 gtr.
Im up for most options but either a OS giken reinforced box with center plate
or a PPG sequential gearbox, or any other similliar options.

a r34 6spd swapkit could be intresting also if the price is alright + the gearbox is in good shape!


----------

